# Insect Viewer



## Termite48 (Jan 29, 2011)

​I found at the local 99 cent Store (the big chain with many stores in large city), an insect viewer. It is a snapped together green on green lastic container. It is a lot like 5-1/2" long plumbing tee used in drainage plumbing, in that the ends are removable and the top (Tee) is also movable for better viewing and access. The ends are dark green and are vented with the same hole size as many screens. The smallest fruit flies can get through, but with the placement of a piece of apple or other fruit, they seems to only get out by accident not by intention. I notice when the flies do get out, they hang around and want to get back in. The other dimension that I need to state is the diameter. i.e., 4" and the upper lid being about 3-1/2" in diameter. For 99.99 cents, one cannot go wrong when one is a nubie as I am and not having enough nymphs yet, and in my case no adults to warrant much more than this to start with. I thought that I would pass on my finding for those who are making habitats for new nymphs or a solitary adult.

Now I have been using this insect habitat for over a week now and I can see that it has real merit. The first of a few L2 Ghost nymphs is entering into the first signs of his next molt and I can see that there is plenty of room for it to manipulate and do its thing to extracate himself from his exoskeleton. What a trick! The others are not yet there, and they are in no way lacking room. Of course the useful volumn of such a space is increased with the amount of hanging areas one provides. In my case I have some strips of coco mat that I bought yesterday for a substrate for my newly arrived oothecae. Anyway I thought that I would give you all an update from one who is actually using this $1 find.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't see it, when I click on it , it is so big and distorted, is it my pc or the pic?


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 30, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I can't see it, when I click on it , it is so big and distorted, is it my pc or the pic?


it's the pic

Harry


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Rich but I think your pic needs to be resized (50%) Looks good for smaller mantis though. Most L5-6 need at least 7-8 inch high for molting.


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice! I may have to take a look around my local dollar stores for something similar.


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 31, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I can't see it, when I click on it , it is so big and distorted, is it my pc or the pic?


Rebecca: I have posted a new and cropped picture that shows what I mean. Thanks for your observation.


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 31, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Thanks Rich but I think your pic needs to be resized (50%) Looks good for smaller mantis though. Most L5-6 need at least 7-8 inch high for molting.


Thanks for your comment. I have posted another photo which I cropped and it seems to show what I want to relate about the item.


----------



## jcal (Feb 10, 2011)

Rich S said:


> Thanks for your comment. I have posted another photo which I cropped and it seems to show what I want to relate about the item.


i will check out the stores tomorrow. which section....toys?


----------

